# Beer for breakfast...



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

While long distance backpacking, you burn an ungodly amount of calories. When I spend a few days intown, I always eat like a king. My usual morning routine intown was a box of Apple Jacks with a half gallon or so of milk. Sometimes I would add a loaf of bread with apple butter. One morning, I had a few beers leftover from the night before, and I decided that it would go well with breakfast. That started a grand tradition. I found that I enjoy a nice light Hopsy beer in the morning like a good IPA. Then, as I work my way through a long day of calorie consumption, I would work towards darker beers. Anyone else have any specific types of beer they like with breakfast? I guess I will throw out a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale for my go to morning beer.


----------



## croatan (Mar 23, 2005)

I like a hefeweizen for breakfast. All that wheat makes it kind of like cereal


----------



## Lumpold (Apr 28, 2005)

Not strictly beer, but I like a nice sweet cider in the morning. If it is beer I go for leffe blond or a timothy taylor's landlord.


----------



## CJupdike (Sep 7, 2005)

I'm supposing all the Beerios that I ate during college don't really count, eh?

I don't think my stomach could handle a beer in the morning, or anything with carbonation for that matter. I could go with a good table wine though, something sweet to go with my Capt. Crunch.


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

TheSmokingHiker said:


> While long distance backpacking, you burn an ungodly amount of calories. When I spend a few days intown, I always eat like a king. My usual morning routine intown was a box of Apple Jacks with a half gallon or so of milk. Sometimes I would add a loaf of bread with apple butter. One morning, I had a few beers leftover from the night before, and I decided that it would go well with breakfast. That started a grand tradition. I found that I enjoy a nice light Hopsy beer in the morning like a good IPA. Then, as I work my way through a long day of calorie consumption, I would work towards darker beers. Anyone else have any specific types of beer they like with breakfast? I guess I will throw out a Sierra Nevada Pale Ale for my go to morning beer.


Anchor Steam with Ham and eggs.....YUM.


----------



## Jeff (Jan 2, 2005)

When I visited Russia, they would have beer in the morning with breakfast. Used to like Baltica or beers with low carbonation.


----------



## rjose (Jul 7, 2005)

I always go for the beer and cigarette breakfast when I'm camping. Nothing fancy ... Bud, Miller, PBR.


----------



## kjpman (Dec 31, 1999)

Sierra Nevada is a good choose, so is Anchor steam, but i also like Pilsner Urquel or a nice stout (gotta be all the espresso hints), but ive also known to have a Summit EPA or a Dry hopped Hazed and Infused from RBC (great citrus and hoppy taste)


...kjpman "all i wanna do is drink beer for breakfast!"


----------



## rjose (Jul 7, 2005)

kjpman said:


> "all i wanna do is drink beer for breakfast!"


"all i wanna eat is them barbaque chips"


----------



## calistogey (Jun 14, 2005)

Typical when in Vegas or Laughlin, usually while standing in line for the buffet.


----------



## Don Fernando (Jan 1, 2000)

i prefer whiskey in the coffee to beer


----------



## DrStrangelove (Jun 8, 2005)

Im suprised I haven't see the original breakfast beer mentioned - Guinness Draught.

After a long night of whisky drinking theres nothing better than waking up to that little green leprochaun saying 'ere ye go ya poour Irish Man, geev that Whisky drinkin belly o' yours sometin it can stomach!'.

There have been mornings where I couldn't keep a glass of water down but good old nurturing, refreshing, delicious, and creamy Guinness Draught was there for me.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Nothing says morning like Jack and Cherrios...


----------



## TheSmokingHiker (Jan 11, 2005)

rjose said:


> I always go for the beer and cigarette breakfast when I'm camping. Nothing fancy ... Bud, Miller, PBR.


I love some whiskey in the morning when I am camping. Nothing warms you up on those cold mornings like a nice pull of Wild Turkey before you get hiking. Now, if I am just camping, and not backpacking, which is highly unlikely for me, I love to make my way through a case or so of Yuengling Lager.


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

Oatmeal Stout. It's like breakfast in a bottle.


----------



## t'kay (Jan 30, 2005)

I'd go with an Espresso Stout..like a cup o' coffee but puts off the hangover for a few more hours..


----------



## D. Generate (Jul 1, 2004)

All I wanna do is drink beer for breakfast 
All I wanna eat is them barbeque chips 
All I want is someone to just try and protect us 
You can try but you'd never wanna defend us


----------

